

Why Ruby on Rails Succeeded - rchambers
http://www.cio.com/article/125851/Why_Ruby_on_Rails_Succeeded
The software development framework has earned a vocal following and created loyal users. One Ruby expert explains what this community did right, and how others can learn from it. 
======
aston
By my definition of "success," Ruby on Rails is not quite there. I'm unclear
why the author assumes it's a fact.

